# Can anyone tell me something about Larry LeoGrande



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey everybody, 

I came across K9Obedience and Larry LeoGrande. He seems to be a good trainer, much cheaper as debbie zappia and much much closer too. 

I'd be pleased to hear some more about him. I am not going to do any bite-work with him. It would be one on one obedience classes only. It's not cheap but much cheaper than paying Debbies charge and since it's closer it would be a win-win.


----------

